# First mount!



## aussieheelr (Aug 11, 2009)

YEAH! I finally got to mount my horse! "Kiowa" is a 3 yoa black tobiano paint stud to die for asside from being grade (but you can't ride papers). He's so so mellow. My hubby's mare foaled him before my DH and I were dating. He gave him to me when Kiowa was a 2 year old and was hardly touched until then. We worked with the halter and lead. From the start he was very mellow. DH has put 4 rides on him... not a buck, hop or even bow up! So yesterday (ride 4) I climbed on! I'm only 5'2" and last we measured (October 08) he was 16 1 and I know he has grown. But wow, he's going to be such a wonderful horse. I think he must have throughbred (sp?) in him somewhere with that height, and he's so narrow. Its nice to have a tall horse that you don't have to do the splits on. NICE.


----------



## buck-wild-chick (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats ! He does sound like a keeper 
Got any pics?


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Aug 12, 2009)

That's great! Sounds like he's going to be a fun one to work with. (I consider the ones who don't try to kill you "fun"! LOL)

We have a two year old black and white paint mare that we are sort of working with, sort of trying to sell. She leads, but acts up when you take her away from other horses. My dad has had a saddle on her multiple times, but has never ridden her (she is still too small, at about 14 hands) He keeps saying he thinks she'll be fine when he goes to hop in the saddle. LOL, I'm not so sure about it and I'm not looking forward the first time we do it! If we end up keeping her, we'll probably hire a trainer when she's three. She's not a nasty horse by any means, but boy her antics have nearly injured me multiple times!


----------



## aussieheelr (Sep 16, 2009)

Well didn't get a pic with me on him didn't even think about it, too excited I guess.
But here's a pic with my Hubby for the 1st ride! Look how relaxed!







about 4 weeks after this Kiowa decided to be a bugger and wouldn't let us catch him. For three days DH had to rope him off the "Old man" (23 yoa gelding). He's been good since.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 17, 2009)

He is a beautiful horse...congrats on the first ride and all but.... I tell my kids....over the years I can't even start to remember all the "first rides" I've had on horses, young/old, newly trained, old refreshers BUT I can nearly recount  all the "first times" each of those horses dumped me then came back "to see what went wrong"...I know that isn't supposed to happen...But it does eventually; then ,as I tell them ( my kids), you have officially rode that horse.
.....And there is nothing wrong with a horse that gets that "you aren't going to catch me" spirit once in awhile...JMO


----------



## lilhill (Sep 17, 2009)

()relics said:
			
		

> He is a beautiful horse...congrats on the first ride and all but.... I tell my kids....over the years I can't even start to remember all the "first rides" I've had on horses, young/old, newly trained, old refreshers BUT I can nearly recount  all the "first times" each of those horses dumped me then came back "to see what went wrong"...I know that isn't supposed to happen...But it does eventually; then ,as I tell them ( my kids), you have officially rode that horse.
> .....And there is nothing wrong with a horse that gets that "you aren't going to catch me" spirit once in awhile...JMO


Boy, did that ever bring back memories.


----------

